

DDoS Attack on DigitalOcean.com - educanon
http://digitaloceanstatus.com/

======
bencollier49
These people plague me with condescending adverts on YouTube about how I've
been "coding like a beast" and need some "cloud server action".

Perhaps someone finally snapped and DDOS'd them.

~~~
d23
> These people plague me with condescending adverts on YouTube about how I've
> been "coding like a beast" and need some "cloud server action".

Oh please tell me more about how the people helping to support the largest
video database in the history of mankind -- available 24/7 at your fingertips
for free -- are "plaguing" you with their relevant advertisements that take
all of 5 seconds to skip.

If you really want to be a horse's ass, just get adblock and be done with it.

~~~
pfraze
To be fair-- and sorry to DigitalOcean guys that are reading this, but this is
honest feedback-- that ad really bugs me. It's got the "rockstar-itus." It's
hard to pin down why that feels condescending, but it does.

I hear really good things about the service, though, so kudos to DigitalOcean
for that.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
I think the issue is that the ads "read" so unauthentically compared to the
very positive experience I've had with DO and their wonderful setup tools,
documentation, etc.

~~~
groundCode
while the ads are over the top, the core message of "configure how many of
those, and how much of that etc" did kind of draw me in.

------
mitchwainer
UPDATE: The attack has been resolved and the site and control panel are
loading normally. Learn more:
[https://status.digitalocean.com/](https://status.digitalocean.com/)

~~~
philip1209
Your status page doesn't clearly convey that the issue has been resolved.
Perhaps a green bar stating "RESOLVED" at the top in addition to the check
mark would make it more clear (in addition to being usable by screen readers).

~~~
mitchwainer
Noted. Thanks for the feedback.

------
Nux
I work in a DC and DDOSes happen very frequently. Because everyone can hire a
botnet for 50 euros, there will be even more coming.

Should I post to HN every time my company gets hit?

~~~
druiid
Well, it all depends. If it's a major customer affecting outage it should
certainly be posted to your guys status page. I imagine you don't work at a HN
'echo-chamber' company like DigitalOcean though, I imagine not many people
will be interested in hearing about it here :P.

------
Justsignedup
what is digitalocean? These ddos attacks are kind of like free marketing
campaigns :)

~~~
joeblau
It's an Infrastructure as a Service offering like Amazon's EC2, Linnode,
Microsoft Azure, or Rackspace. Digital Ocean[1] has seen a sharp rise in
popularity lately from developers due to ease of use and high performance
VM's.

[1] - [https://www.digitalocean.com/](https://www.digitalocean.com/)

~~~
jebblue
Are their VM's performance on the same level as the others you listed or
higher? What do you base the "high performance" comment on?

~~~
latch
They differentiate themselves by offering SSDs for all instance sizes +
offering a very cheap level ($5). While SSDs won't improve _all_ workloads, I
think "high performance" claims compared to the typically IO-weak alternative
isn't unreasonable.

Also, they're popular enough now that I'm surprised people haven't heard about
them (especially after recent funding)...

------
xfour
Yea, status seems accurate at this point, my "Droplets" and Hypervisor seem to
be working just fine, well done DigitalOcean team.

~~~
mitchwainer
Thanks! :)

